# iOS Apps Pass Browsers For The First Time As The Most Popular Way To Watch Online TV



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In a report about video data consumption trends released this morning by Adobe, the company noted an interesting statistic about the changing habits of online TV watchers. For the first time, iOS applications have surpassed desktop browsers as the most popular access point for online TV content, with a 43% market share versus a 36% share, respectively. In addition, Android applications are now the fastest growing access points, with a 202% increase, outpacing both iOS and browsers.


Here


----------

